# Irradiation of pet foods and treats



## rannmiller

I know that it is now pretty common practice for all dog treats and chews that come from China to be irradiated before being sold. My question is, what does this mean exactly? To the best of my understanding (which isn't too great), this is not a good thing. I'd also love to find more reputable sources so I can become better educated on the subject. Any advice and/or knowledge is greatly appreciated in advance, thanks!

Here are is an article I found that is against irradiation: The Hidden Dangers of Irradiation

Here is what I was most concerned about and would love to learn more about from the article:


> What are some of the consequences of irradiation in dog and cat treats? Cats have been shown to be affected by irradiated food by experiencing a disease of paralysis (cat food recall in 2008, Australia), while dogs experience kidney problems. While science has not proved that a long-term diet of irradiated foods is safe for humans, how can we assume it is safe for our companions?
> 
> Irradiation kills some bacteria, but it also damages vitamins and enzymes, and combines with chemicals to form new compounds, some of which are toxic. Since irradiated foods lose vitamins and damage natural enzymes, the body has to work harder to digest. Studies on animals fed irradiated foods have shown increased tumors, reproductive failure and kidney damage.


This article is for irradiation: Irradiation of Dog Food - Is it Safe?

One side claims it is safe and kills bacteria with no harmful side effects, the other side says there could be serious long-term side effects. Help!


----------



## rcexplorer

if you wanted a little reading on the subject if irradiation here is link from Minnesota Dept of Health from their question and answer page it is in reference to people food but goes over some question and answers 

Food Irradiation: Q & A - EH: Minnesota Department of Health

about 1/4 f the way down page it lists foods that may be irradiated


----------

